# American Dad v Family Guy



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I love both in equal measures MOST days, but some days I find I prefer one over the other.

Roger (American Dad) has to be one of the best cartoon characters created. His multiple personas create many hilarious calamities. Stewie (Family Guy) is also a superb creation. Intelligent yet still very child like.

Which do you prefer?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Of the two, family guy. Stewie and Brian are brilliant. But I'm straight south park mostly, it gets better with age


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Couldnt stand the first ever episode of American Dad. Can't do without now.
Love them both. 
Getting to like Crash Canyon too.


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Family guy for me.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Used to be family guy now I watch both. If I had to choose it'd still be family guy.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I like American Dad, but I love Family Guy  Seth MacFarline can do no wrong IMO  and Ted was one of my fav films of last year


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

aaarrrrrr oooooooooooowwwwwwwwwww where do I start

Both..... can I say that........ used to think Family Guy the American Dad thne Family Guy But no way NOT the Cleveland Show


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Roger ftw


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Family guy is a must in this household. Watch it before bedtime  its just so random! I think the writers are on crack haha


----------



## Ludacris320 (Jan 2, 2013)

Same with us JenJen, nice to go to sleep laughing...as my wife usually does when I take my dressing gown off every night!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Haha she should see me just now!!! We were in mamas and papas today and the girl who had serviced us before said "gosh your starting to grow" then while at sainsburys I parked in a tight spot, normally would be fine nope not tonight I had to get back in and move the car... I feel like a growing whale haha! I dread actually needing to let people see me for giving birth haha 

But back in topic yeah it's lovely and relaxing tbh


----------



## Ecogrid (Jan 10, 2013)

Family guy gets old real quick, american dad's a little bit better IMO


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Love em both...


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I like both but Family Guy just edges it for me, we usually end the day with BBC3 on watching them both.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

The Cleveland Show for me...

Family guy is jut getting a bit tired now, and never got into American Dad.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Family guy for me.American dad's watchable but Family Guy is hilarious sometimes..Off topic but Him and her's pretty good to..Maybe cos i fancy Her


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

I can't believe this thread even exists! American Dad is pants!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

Both are rubbish!
Big Bang Theory for me.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Of the two, family guy. Stewie and Brian are brilliant. But I'm straight south park mostly, it gets better with age


This.

Family guy is trying too hard to be funny now. Started to lose its appeal around season 5 imo.

South park however is brilliant and is still brilliant.


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Family guy all the way. But im also a fan of American Dad


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

South park is far superior to both,it may look silly but its very clever.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Based on the most recent series then American Dad has taken over for me. FG had too many weak episodes this time around. However taken as a whole then FG is still my favourite, not many shows can make me laught till I'm sick but the early series of FG can (the ipecac competition in 8 simple rules to buy my daughter is just one!!)


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

American Dad for me. Roger seals the deal


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Pfft, Futurama!
I lover bender.


----------



## Jefferey (Feb 8, 2013)

I like Family Guy the most.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Tough call for me, my opinion has varied overtime:
1, love family guy its ace
2, American dad is too similar its an imposter
3, well ill try it and I quite like it
4, now loving American dad and have a series link but still have a soft spot for family guy. My gf dad looks just like peter griffin! :lol:


----------

